# First time PGR use help



## Justin (Jun 11, 2018)

First off I want to thank you guys for everything. I've never found this much helpful information in regards to turf maintenance in one place.

After reading about PGR on the forums, I really wanted to try it out.

Now here's my question. I sprayed PGR for the first time June 18th on the front and backyard roughly 7k sqft. The batch was mixed early morning by my neighbor and I didn't spray it until mid-afternoon (5 hours later). Ever since the PGR treatment, the growth did slow down dramatically but now the majority of the yard is brown and looks stressed its not the normal deep green color I'm used to. My question is did I mess up by waiting to apply the mixed PGR, and maybe that is causing the issues? Also is there any way to speed up the PGR cycle so it wears off any quicker?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

How much PGR was applied?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

How was the product mixed? 5 hours is way too long for a chemical application to sit. If it is not agitated during that time, then inevitably the product is going to begin separating. I wonder if the area you applied was a more concentrated solution than the rest of your yard, meaning while the product was sitting, the water and chemical separated (I don't know the correct chemistry terms), and at some point, you applied that highly concentrated solution.

I've never had an issue with PGR, but it's my understanding that it is very forgiving. I would just make sure to water the lawn and spoon feed some fert, and you should be OK.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2018)

It was mixed by a neighbor, he also loaned me the sprayer (he's applied it to his yard on several occasions successfully). I remember he told me he mixed based on 7k sqft, and I had about 1/2 gallon left after the application.

I will ask him how he mixed it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It just sounds like the dose was too high.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I am So sorry that happened to your lawn.

Never ever let someone else mix your chemicals for you. You have no idea the concentration. 
You have pgr over regulation.

It turns brown and starts to get really thin. It will bounce back 
There is nothing that you can really do to speed it up but fertilize and water. It will take 2 weeks before the pgr wears off and another 2 weeks of good rebound growth for the lawn to heal.

I really love and hate that we are all using PGR. It is a wonderful tool but it should not be used without proper training. It is not a novice endeavor.

Your neighbor did you a disservice by giving you a sprayer mixed with a chemical and having you put it on your lawn. Why? Because you don't know what kind of pgr he used? The rate of the pgr? Do you know the rate of the nozzle tip used by his sprayer? Have you ever used his sprayer? If it was already filled with chemical then how did you calibrate the sprayer to your walking speed?
If it was a 4gallon backpack sprayer in my opinion he should NOT have mixed up 7000 sq ft of PGR in it.

It was a recipe for disaster.

So unless you were just so insistent to do it yourself or your neighbor was naive of the possible implications. I would be upset.

We need a sticky on PGR use.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow, that's a good perspective.

I'll take your advice and mix my own from now on, I'll also hit it with some fertilizer tonight. Hopefully, it will be back to normal in a few weeks.

Thanks guys,


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Find out the rate. I've left 3 acre tankfulls of Primo sitting for 48 hours with no negative consequences and no difference in efficacy. Did the lawn show signs immediately following the app? June 18 should be out of the regulation window - but again, the rate will answer some questions.

Pics will help. Pics from distance and pics taken down in the canopy.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I applied pgr T-Nex for the first time to my lawn a couple weeks ago. I had calibrated my backpack sprayer for my 4K front yard. Bc there is a very small amount of PGR in the 4 gallons of water it is very easy to put in too much. Case in point. I needed 1 oz total mixed in my 4 gallons to apply .25 oz per thousand square feet. I did not have my glasses on when I poured the PGR in my measuring cup (obviously my fault), I actually put 2 oz in my 4 gallons of water, so double the amount I wanted to put down. My front yard is definitely regulated and growth is very slow, but like you, my grass isn't it's usual lush healthy green. It's not terrible but I can tell it's struggling more than it should. So I guess I said all this to agree with @Tellycoleman even when you know most of the variables you can still mess up. This stuff is amazing and very powerful in small amounts but extreme care is needed in knowing how much is being applied. The good part is in about a week for me, it will start to wear off, and I can re-apply the correct amount. I will use a large garden syringe to draw out the exact amount next time. Most likely yours should grow out of it in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dtillman5 said:


> ...I will use a large garden syringe to draw out the exact amount next time...


I keep a cheap 100 ml syringe around for dosing liquids.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> How much PGR was applied?


1.75 ounces in 4.5 gallons of water(.25 per K). It was my thought that the mix had sat too long and the PGR had separated and was sprayed initially at an ultra heavy concentration. We have sprayed 4 yards including Justin's and Justin's did not fare well. We have 2 rounds on my yard and Micahs yard with no side effect using the same mix but for 5k. 3rd round is going down Saturday.

We have brainstormed what could have happened, there are some moving parts that we dont know for sure how they all worked together.

I dont know what King Green lawn service did but I know they serviced(days before) Justin's house as well as another neighbor in the area and there were complaints of browing grass as the other home that is known for a solid yard. Milo was laid down a couple days prior but I dont think that had anything to do with what happened.

We sprayed Justin's neighbor across the street about 6 weeks ago and again on the 1st. He was gone and did not cut his grass for 9 days cutting at .500.

I feel extremely bad because Justin takes pride in his house and it shows, just should not have happened.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ware said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I will use a large garden syringe to draw out the exact amount next time...
> ...


+1, that is what I've ordered.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Justin said:


> ...The batch was mixed early morning by my neighbor and I didn't spray it until mid-afternoon (5 hours later).


The rate sounds fine - did you agitate it before you sprayed?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

The mix was strategically light knowing it was the first hit spraying and it was mixed for 5-7 minutes with a high speed drill and paddle mixer. 20/20 being high in sight, I probably should have sprayed it myself but I did not have time that weekend due to prior engagements and Justin was leaving on vacation either that Sunday or Monday. Alot of moving parts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI

1oz = 30mL


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> ...We sprayed Justin's neighbor across the street about 6 weeks ago and again on the 1st. He was gone and did not cut his grass for 9 days cutting at .500...


Not to make light of the situation, but I'm mostly impressed that there are 3 people on the same street mowing reel low and using PGR. :nod:


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2018)

Yea our wives make fun of us, and we have a friendly competition. Its all in good fun.

BTW Ware, your videos are awesome, and I really enjoy the power rotary scissors you recommended. I used to hate string trimming, now with the rotary attachment its a breeze.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

reel fever spreading like bermuda


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yea our wives make fun of us, and we have a friendly competition. Its all in good fun.
> 
> BTW Ware, your videos are awesome, and I really enjoy the power rotary scissors you recommended. I used to hate string trimming, now with the rotary attachment its a breeze.


Thanks! Glad you enjoy the PRS attachment!


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

@ware I didn't realize until it was mentioned that someone enjoyed your videos.

I have watched all of your YouTube videos previously, before joining.

Y'all, watch, subscribe and like John Ware's videos.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MatthewinGA said:


> ware I didn't realize until it was mentioned that someone enjoyed your videos.
> 
> I have watched all of your YouTube videos previously, before joining.
> 
> Y'all, watch, subscribe and like John Ware's videos.


Thanks! I have tried to step up my YouTube game a little over the last couple months. Most of the older ones were just to supplement my posts here at TLF.

https://youtube.com/johnware


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

No Problem


----------

